# Leitungsquerschnitt in Schaltanlagen bei kurzen Längen



## Bernd2200 (24 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Auslegung/Bemessung von Leitungsquerschnitten in Niederspannungs-Schaltanlagen.

Es geht in meinem Fall um die Frage, ob bei kurzen Leitungslängen (z.B. kleiner 1m) der Leitungsquerschnitt der Leitung gegenüber den "üblichen" Auslegungstabellen/Formel nochmal gesondert reduziert werden darf.

Besonders wäre ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch an einem Verweis auf eine Norm etc. zum Nachlesen interessiert.

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## VIPATIC (13 Februar 2010)

*Sammelschienenadapter, Verbraucherabzweig, Leiterquerschnitt*

*alten thread wieder _ausgrab_*

Ich häng mich hier mal mit dran, weil das gut paßt:

Weshalb dürfen diese drei Verbindungsleitungen am Sammelschienenadapter
einen (offensichlich) sehr viel kleineren Querschnitt haben als die Stromschiene? 

http://www.elektropraktiker.de/uploads/pics/9._Sammelschienenadapter.jpg


----------



## zotos (13 Februar 2010)

VIPATIC schrieb:


> *alten thread wieder _ausgrab_*
> 
> Ich häng mich hier mal mit dran, weil das gut paßt:
> 
> ...



Wie willst Du denn mit einem entsprechenden Querschnitt den Motorschutzschalter der auf den Adapter sitzt anschließen?


----------



## SPSKILLER (13 Februar 2010)

VIPATIC schrieb:


> Weshalb dürfen diese drei Verbindungsleitungen am Sammelschienenadapter
> einen (offensichlich) sehr viel kleineren Querschnitt haben als die Stromschiene?


 
weil über die SAMMELschiene ja der Strom aller Abgänge fliessen kann 
Über deinen MCC nur der für den entsprechenden Abgang...

Micha


----------



## VIPATIC (13 Februar 2010)

@zotos: Ja schon, der Anschluß könnte etwas klobig ausfallen. Aber nur weil's technisch schwer machbar sein soll, heißt das nicht gleich, daß es erlaubt ist.

@spskiller: Stimmt, was Du sagst. Aber wie sieht's aus bei einem Kurzschluß *genau vor* dem MCC? Was macht da unser dicker Leistungsschalter vor der Stromschiene mit den drei dünnen Verbindungsleitungen?


----------



## Woldo (13 Februar 2010)

Vermutlich gelten die Leitungen, bauartbedingt oder weil z.B. NSGAFöu-Leiter verwendet wurden, als kurzschlusssicher verlegt.


----------



## Proxy (13 Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach das ist 4mm² und ca 15 cm lang da kann bei 500 Ampere Kurzschlussstrom maximal eine Spannung abfallen von 0,4V was zulässig ist. Da der Widerstand von Leitungen erst in der Länge interessant ist, deswegen ist der Schaltschrankbau mit den Querschnitten nicht gleich den der Verdrahung im Feld.

Am Draht würden 200Watt verlustleistung entstehen was er über ein paar sekunden locker ab kann.


----------



## MSB (14 Februar 2010)

> @spskiller: Stimmt, was Du sagst. Aber wie sieht's aus bei einem Kurzschluß *genau vor* dem MCC? Was macht da unser dicker Leistungsschalter vor der Stromschiene mit den drei dünnen Verbindungsleitungen?



*Genau das* ist der Punkt:
Es KANN regulär keinen Kurzschluss VOR dem Motorschutz geben, einfach wg. den zwangsweise
vorhandenen Luft/Kriechstrecken und der somit kurzschlussfesten Verlegung.
Selbst wenn du die Isolierung vom Kabel kratzt würde bei den Abstand der Leiter untereinander immer noch nichts passieren ...

Für die reine Strombelastbarkeit, ist das ~6mm² ja dick ausreichend.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Pepper Ann (15 Februar 2010)

eigendlich ist das alles nur eine frage der wärmekappazität. je dicker eine leitung verpackt ist, desto weniger strom verträgt sie, da sie ihre wärme nicht an die umgebung abgeben kann. 

der 2. Apspekt ist die kurzschluss / Überlastsicherheit. der Widerstand der verdrahtung darf einfach nicht kleiner sein, als der des vorgelagerten Schutzorganes um sicherzustellen , dass im Falle einer überlast oder eines Kurzschlusses das SO auch sauber auslöst.

ein schönes Beispiel ist eine Zählerplatzanlage. dort gilt bei belastbarkeit bis 63A folgendes:

Zuleitung: 16 mm², Zählerverkabelung 10 mm² und Automatenbrücken 6 mm²

lg, anna


----------

